# Help UK couple wanting to move to the USA



## dans (Mar 5, 2009)

Good Evening,

We are a couple born and live in the UK but we want to live and work in America, what are our options?

I am a Microsoft Certified Proffesional Developer with a lot of other web development qualifications(including other microsoft ones) with work experience.- But no degree

She is a Chartered Management Accountant (CIMA) with experience and she has a Law Degree.

Thanks in advance.

Dan and Linz


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Best bet for both of you if you want to secure status through your work skills is to work for a multinational company outside the US that has a track record of transferring employees here.


----------



## nardy8 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Dan i'm Leo
Try this site devbistro . com
A lot of opportunities for you and your wife kind of work in US.
I wish you luck!!!


----------



## dans (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi, sorry I haven't been on here for a while but thank you for the replies. The Dev Bistro website is very good thanks Leo.


----------

